# Cadeau x Cadie Puppies (1 Day Old - Individual Shots)



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok, apologizing in advance for picture spam. Can you tell I am excited? :w00t: I am not usually this fast with uploading pictures.  But here are a bunch of shots of the puppies individually, taken a little while ago. 

The first set on the purple blanket are the first girl born. She is the smallest of the bunch, but still a decent size at a little over 4 oz. 









































This is the second girl. She was second born and is the biggest of the bunch at around 5 oz. 









































And finally the boy who was born last, and is middle weight. He is 4.5 oz. He was not in the picture taking mood. He was ready for more time at the milk bar. 









































As a point of reference. Here is what Cadeau does to me often when I try to take his pictures. This particular shot was on his 1st birthday. But I have some from every one of our annual birthday photo sessions that look very similar.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh my Carina! They are absolutely gorgeous! Beautiful pictures too. Congrats!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Beautiful babies:hugging::tender: everytime I see one of the puppy's I want to cry, I keep thinking about how they are going to bring so much LOVE to everyone who is around them and one day to a family. 
Matilda is my heart dog, I wish I could have seen her when she was born. I'm so happy for you


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Carina, These pictures are so awesome to see!!!!!I was hoping you'd post more today. Does Cadie mind if you handle them? The little boy looks soooo cute hiding like Cadeau. So precious :wub: The puppies are so perfect!!:tender::tender::tender:.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Congratulations on your litter - with such gorgeous parents I bet they will turn out very well! 

I love the first little girl - she is so cute!


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Huggable*

They are adorable! congratulations! I remember I changed those blankets 3 times a day. I was doing laundry NON STOP for 6 weeks!! so, you will be busy. :thumbsup:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Men...they're all alike!! LOL

Aww, Carina. Absolutely beautiful pictures. Yes, they make me tear up also. This is life at its best. 

God bless the entire Cloud Clan Family.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Congrats again Carina!! I'm always excited to see the pics, you can picture spam anytime you want!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

They are so precious....the boy seems a little camera shy:HistericalSmiley: keep the pictures coming.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone for putting up with (sharing?) my latest obsession. :innocent:



Matilda's mommy said:


> Beautiful babies:hugging::tender: everytime I see one of the puppy's I want to cry, I keep thinking about how they are going to bring so much LOVE to everyone who is around them and one day to a family.
> Matilda is my heart dog, I wish I could have seen her when she was born. I'm so happy for you


I posted this before, so perhaps you saw it in another thread, but I have only ever been around newborn Maltese puppies once before in my life. That was 20 years ago when my precious Cloud was born. I was hired by our neighbor to help take care of her litter as she worked and needed a baby sitter for them. Cloud was my heart dog and part of me has always wondered if part of our special connection came from being there at the start with him. He knew me and my scent from his earliest memories. Coincidence or not it gives me chills to think that his litter had the same make up as this one: 2 girls and 1 boy. :heart: 



Maisie and Me said:


> Carina, These pictures are so awesome to see!!!!!I was hoping you'd post more today. Does Cadie mind if you handle them? The little boy looks soooo cute hiding like Cadeau. So precious :wub: The puppies are so perfect!!:tender::tender::tender:.


Cadie is a very attentive and concerned mama. She doesn't mind if I am touching them and I am with her. But any time they squeak, she is anxious to check on them, so she doesn't like if I take them and they squeak. It isn't that she doesn't trust me, because I can tell that she does, but she is a little worrier and wants to be sure her babies are happy and content. She is turning out to be just as good a mom as I imagined. I knew she would be a Star. :Sunny Smile:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

They are so small and cute. It is amazing to see them.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congratulations Carina!!! They are all as gorgeous as can be...and why wouldn't they be, their mommy and daddy are two of the most stunning Malts ever! I am so so so happy for you, Carina...and OF COURSE we will "put up with" (ehem, DEMAND) as many pictures as you can post!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh what fantastic pics!! I like the smaller girl - and too funny about the hiding DoDo Jr


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

They are precious! Can't wait to watch them grow. I know you must be relieved that the whelping is over with and excited to see how your first litter turns out!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Was just thinking they're little miracles. :wub::wub::wub: It doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

OH MY, what cute babies! Cadie sounds like a fantastic mother!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

So...Carina...remember, I am just around the corner from you. So aaaanytime you need a puppysitter, you let me know. I could so use a puppy fix :wub: :tender: hehehe.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

They are truly wonderful :heart:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww there's nothing cuter than tiny little puppies and nothing makes you get all gooey inside than seeing them. You gotta post piccies,it makes our day.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Prettiest baby pictures I have ever seen......so close up and clean and they are all beautiful!!! I think because Cadie is so loving and caring with the babies that they will be better socialized and loving......such little miracles for sure!!!!:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

They are so precious!!! :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am so glad that she is such a concerned and caring mom - its so cute to think of her as a mom!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, can't help myself but I do love the little guy! :yes::yes: I think I am partial to the guys! Not to say the little girls are not beautiful---picture perfect! 
Keep the pix coming our way---no complaints from the peanut gallery!
:wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg carina , can they get any cuter , these pics are warming my heart , i just want to go over to u n hold them all .. too cute about the lil boy hiding for the cam ,, the girls are beautiful too .. do u have names? 

i am so happy that cadie is such a great mama! 

please keep the pics coming !


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They are adorable....congratulations!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

What a nice start to my day. Puppy pictures! If only I could smell them.

I notice they already show some black pigment.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley: For names I suggest Cutie #1, Cutie # 2 & Cutie #3.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations! They are absolutely precious. :wub: :wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

they are so beautiful, love them! :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Puppy fever!!!

Awwww, they all look very adorable and are so tiny! 
Great shots of all babys!

Congrats again! It's always a miracle!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't think you could ever possibly post too many of those pictures. They are so precious! <3


----------



## MyLuna (Mar 6, 2011)

They are so beautiful...their hair already looks so shiny! So who guessed right about the litter and the birth date and time?


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Love looking at all these pics of your beautiful pups!

Carina this is too wonderful for words!!!

:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------

